# Nissan GT-R Nurburgring Lap Analysis



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

This is a very interesting Nurburgring Lap Analysis done by Glenn Nakata. For those who are interested or if you are skeptic about the 7:38 time should have a look at this analysis. Glenn Nakata is mechanical engineer by education and an engineering manager by professional and had inside access to this source.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

this analysis is very interesting about new R35.
If new R35 has made that time or better or worse, I think this new bad boy from NIssan will be the great machine of this century


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

That is cool information there.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That was not created by 6speed, was it?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

hyrev said:


> That was not created by 6speed, was it?


LOL!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there should be some very interesting developments in the next year or two. I'm sure the world's automakers are paying close attention to this car, which is basically the intent of the GT-R. Nissan won't pay the bills selling these things - they gotta move Micras and Sentras and Altimas and whatnot. But the publicity, and the fact that the GT-R will spur the Europeans to try and better it. Ferrari already has the Scuderia ready. Chevrolet (a shit brand if there ever was one, yet you can see the halo effect of the Corvette, especially as its gotten to be a good car) prepping their ZR-1. How will Porsche improve on the current 911 Turbo? Will Toyota be able to come up with something comparable?

Sports cars are a lot more powerful than they were 15 years ago, but I think it's going to take advances in handling technology to beat the GT-R, and in general, the direction sports cars ought to go in. I seriously doubt a twin-turbo Viper, for example, would post much of a decent time on the Ring. I saw a video this morning of the Corvette ZR1 testing at Laguna Seca, and no doubt, supercharging that 7 liter V8 is creating an ungodly amount of power, but the car didn't seem that fast, as it looked like it had trouble holding its line through the curves.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Over 600 horsepower RWD woun't be easy to push to the full limit. ZR1 looks to be a dangerous car do drive on track or street for that matter. I'd rather die in a Carrera GT then a ZR1. Americans with their massive displacement V8s seems to be racing with horsepower insted of improving technology.

Anyway we have to keep in mind that this current Nissan GT-R is only their base model. Europeans can come up with a better faster Porsche or Ferrari but the GT-R will try to be one step ahead by constantly releasing a better model later, such as this V.spec to come. This GT-R with 1740 kg can do everything a 1300+ kg car can, imagine GT-R with 200-300 kg lighter can do plus adding more power.

I don't think Nissan GT-R should fear Europeans or Americans, I think Nissan should fear more on their own home ground such as the Honda or Toyota. It woun't surprise me that the new 2009/2010 Honda NSX or the Toyota LF-A could eat this Nissan GT-R for lunch..


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

If Honda or Toyota come back to try defeating new GT-R, winners will be us:new NSX, new Supra/LF-a, etc.... like with 90's sports car


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> Over 600 horsepower RWD woun't be easy to push to the full limit. ZR1 looks to be a dangerous car do drive on track or street for that matter. I'd rather die in a Carrera GT then a ZR1. Americans with their massive displacement V8s seems to be racing with horsepower insted of improving technology.
> 
> Anyway we have to keep in mind that this current Nissan GT-R is only their base model. Europeans can come up with a better faster Porsche or Ferrari but the GT-R will try to be one step ahead by constantly releasing a better model later, such as this V.spec to come. This GT-R with 1740 kg can do everything a 1300+ kg car can, imagine GT-R with 200-300 kg lighter can do plus adding more power.
> 
> I don't think Nissan GT-R should fear Europeans or Americans, I think Nissan should fear more on their own home ground such as the Honda or Toyota. It woun't surprise me that the new 2009/2010 Honda NSX or the Toyota LF-A could eat this Nissan GT-R for lunch..


You see the reality. 


Excellent post.


However, I doubt the LF-A will overtake the R35.


----------

